# Beer tap handles



## Seato (14/1/14)

I'm making some turned handles and am now trying to find a supplier for the tap handle ferrules, finials and hanger bolts



. 

Is there an Australian supplier?




This is my handles now, I just want to make something similar myself in a natural finish.


----------



## mxd (14/1/14)

you can get them from bunnings, there 5/8 I think ?


----------



## Seato (14/1/14)

mxd said:


> you can get them from bunnings, there 5/8 I think ?


----------



## Seato (14/1/14)

I have perlick taps which are 3/8 UNC, the top thread of the hanger bolt can be 5/8 but the bottom definitely needs to be 3/8, I will have a try at buntings though. What about the other brass parts?


----------



## TidalPete (14/1/14)

I made my ferrules from a 50-litre keg dip tube. Something a bit bigger in dia is better but they did the job.
You can get threaded inserts from here --- http://www.thewoodworks.com.au/shop/shop-browse/266


----------



## Seato (14/1/14)

Cheers for that


----------



## PeteQ (14/1/14)

Even cheaper from one of AHBs sponsors - http://connorbreware.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_83&product_id=192


----------



## Seato (15/1/14)

This is what I need, I'm just trying to get the parts in country so I don't have to pay a fortune for postage


Would prefer brass


----------



## Seato (15/1/14)

First tap handle before sanding


----------



## Spoonta (15/1/14)

Twoc in biralake has em


----------



## Seato (15/1/14)

Thanks, I just rang them and they'll send them to me


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/1/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/33710-show-us-your-tap-handles/


----------



## Spoonta (15/1/14)

Good


----------



## Cocko (16/1/14)

Seato said:


> First tap handle before sanding
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1389750236.402290.jpg


My mrs has a similar... handle.... but it shakes too.

Nice work, mate - looks killer - keep us posted.


----------



## TSMill (16/1/14)

Cocko said:


> My mrs has a similar... handle.... but it shakes too.
> 
> Nice work, mate - looks killer - keep us posted.


Hope she sanded hers first too.


----------



## Seato (25/1/14)

Here is some update photos

When I got the ferrules, I realised the bottom end was a bit chunky so it had to lose some weight.


This was after the stain went on


And with one coat of wet clear


I think I'm getting there, I would have like to get finials for the top as well but am possibly have to get some from the sates through a redirected freight service.
What do you think?


----------



## DU99 (25/1/14)

Looks good


----------



## Camo6 (25/1/14)

TSMill said:


> Hope she sanded hers first too.


Didn't feel like it.


----------



## BottloBill (25/1/14)

They look pretty good Seato, Taking the hobby one step further for that added stimulation PUN to previous comments sorry champ just had to. I am serious about how they turned out though:wub:


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/1/14)

The brass top you were looking for http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brass-Top-Hat-Finial-For-Tap-Handle-Draft-Beer-Kegerator-Faucet-Replacement-Part-/271258873957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2849f065


----------



## mr_wibble (26/1/14)

You can get stainless steel [Edit: Threaded Inserts] from "Cross Tools" near Newcastle.
I had a bit of trouble finding stainless steel ones, so I'll add this here in case someone else is looking.
Of course I never got around to my holiday project of carving some tap handles... *sigh*

I have no affiliation with this company, just bought some threaded inserts from them once.
No-one in Australia seems to call them "ferrules", maybe that's a USofA thing.

From our email conversation ~

_[...] I do have some self tapping inserts
in 3/8"-16 and in stainless steel. They are generally used in metal or
plastic but would probably do your job. To see a picture of them go to our
website and click on the "Other Inserts" button on the left hand side panel.
The variety we have is the one with the hole in it as pictured on the site
"Self Tapping Inserts"_

*[SIZE=18pt]www.crosstools.com.auhttp://www.crosstools.com.au/[/SIZE]*


----------



## Seato (26/1/14)

I appreciate the research, but that would cost me $26.70 for one with freight. What I'm thinking of doing is buying on like this





This was more beer.com which don't freight to Australia but offer free shipping in the states.

Or this




Keg works who will freight to Australia, but are a bit pricy. Get them sent to a company like this




A bit of mucking around but if I can get all the attaching hardware for a handle and keep it down to about $10, I'll be happy with that


----------



## GalBrew (26/1/14)

Morebeer, ships to Australia. Just costs an obscene amount of cash. I bought all my taps from Morebeer.


----------



## Seato (2/2/14)

The twin was harder to make but I'm happy with the result







I'm still keen to order some gold coloured finials for the top. If anyone is ordering from keg works on eBay let me know, maybe a combined order to cut down the freight costs could be arranged.


----------



## mr_wibble (3/2/14)

Nice job!


----------



## danestead (9/7/14)

Where did you end up getting your tap accessories from seato? And which parts did you actually get?


----------

